# Research oops litter, pups will be euth'd unless claimed.



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

I work for Purdue University in the Animal Housing Facility as a caretaker for the research and teaching animals. Recently one of the female rats in a new shipment gave birth. The PI is going to euthanize the pups, who are now five days old, if no one adopts them out. Would anyone be willing to adopt and bottle feed these pups?

If interested, let me know immediately, because they'll probably be put down today.


----------



## zimmyzam (Sep 9, 2007)

That's really very sad. I don't live in the area, or I mightve been able to. Hope they get homes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so sorry Jules, were you able to find anyone? Or were they humanely euth'd?


----------



## 3pidemic (Feb 22, 2009)

Are you at the main Purdue campus up in Lafayette or at one of the smaller branches farther south?


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

I would definitiely be interested in a male or two. I live in central ohio, so i imagine maybe we could work something out? Or i could drive there. Im not quite sure how much of a drive it would be. Let me know if u still have the babies available.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

SpinningLoafers said:


> I would definitiely be interested in a male or two. I live in central ohio, so i imagine maybe we could work something out? Or i could drive there. Im not quite sure how much of a drive it would be. Let me know if u still have the babies available.


This whole litter would've needed round the care nursing...not just a home. Jules only had the one day, they are most likely gone now.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry for not getting back with you guys sooner. Yeah, they're gone. They were euthanized humanely. I keep trying to comfort the mom, but she's very hand shy and squeals and runs away. :-[

I've repeatedly asked the people I work with to please not let me know about these types of situations. I cannot take in more rats at the moment, and it puts a lot of stress and pressure on me when they essentially come up to me and say: "Hey, unless you want these rats we're gonna kill 'em." But they know I'm the "rat person", so they think they're doing the right thing. *sigh*


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

that is just disgusting...my god..those poor babies.... :'(


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

JulesMichy said:


> Sorry for not getting back with you guys sooner. Yeah, they're gone. They were euthanized humanely. I keep trying to comfort the mom, but she's very hand shy and squeals and runs away. :-[
> 
> I've repeatedly asked the people I work with to please not let me know about these types of situations. I cannot take in more rats at the moment, and it puts a lot of stress and pressure on me when they essentially come up to me and say: "Hey, unless you want these rats we're gonna kill 'em." But they know I'm the "rat person", so they think they're doing the right thing. *sigh*


I am so sorry Jules, it's so hard when you hear those type of ultimatums...at least it was a humane end.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Why wouldn't they let her (the mother rat) raise her litter? Everything in name of science?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Why wouldn't they let her (the mother rat) raise her litter? Everything in name of science?


The mother was purchased to take part in a study. The PI wanted to use her in that study, and couldn't while she was nursing. It was the company's fault for sending a pregnant female, honestly.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

So they needed another female anyway and my question would be still the same. I am not blaming you btw.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> So they needed another female anyway and my question would be still the same. I am not blaming you btw.


No, they didn't need another female. The one they had ordered would be fit for the study, without her litter. I think you're making them out to be villains when they don't deserve to be. Research animals are not cheap. Just giving her away would have cost them money and time, when euthanizing the litter was the cheaper and less time-consuming option. And let's not forget that euthanasia doesn't = pain or cruelty.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I was seriously considering euthanizing a young litter of 7 babies this weekend. They are half wild, half domestic, and having been through this before, if the babies had been the same as the former rescue litter, I would've had them pts. Instead I think they may have a chance at being socialized with a lot of hard work.

But euthanasia is not a bad way to go.


----------



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

what??  Why would u ever dream of intentionally putting babies to sleep???? Just because they are wild?? Im sorry but i dont understand..Even if they are crazy and wild, and not very sociable...that means they dont deserve to live because you believe they shouldnt?? Thats the most god awful thing ive ever heard of. Please explain yourself, im sure its not a good enough excuse, but maybe theres something im missing when someone says they considered putting babies to sleep...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

SpinningLoafers said:


> what??  Why would u ever dream of intentionally putting babies to sleep???? Just because they are wild?? Im sorry but i dont understand..Even if they are crazy and wild, and not very sociable...that means they dont deserve to live because you believe they shouldnt?? Thats the most god awful thing ive ever heard of. Please explain yourself, im sure its not a good enough excuse, but maybe theres something im missing when someone says they considered putting babies to sleep...


I love all my rats and luckily this litter was not too bad, so they are here for better or worse. (their story is posted in this forum)

I have DONE this before, and overall the rats were not happy...they lived to escape so were rarely allowed out of their cage. They were petrified with fear. I have been called a "Rat Whisperer" but its really just listening to their body language. I am able to work with and rehab some very difficult rats and often take in rats that others would euthanize. I was able to finally reach some of the Wildlings and get them to lose their fear at the end of their lives. But these rats lived in a cage, were terrified of noises, escaped to live in my apartment for days at a time. And if I was unlucky I got bitten badly (5 bites in a row, you learn to not let go, and still try to comfort a terrified rat as its making mincemeat out of your hands). MOST people could not deal with this for 2 years plus. These rats never saw the vet, when they got sick (most had CHF) they were treated long range through the bars  It was a sad existence for all of us. I was lucky and only one of them grew to love me in their final months of her life. I miss Laila so much, but if these babies were going to be the same as the original crew, I would've cried and cried but would've had them humanely pts. I still have a lot ahead of me with these wee ones but I see glimmers of hope that they will happier than the last crew. These little ones play with each other, play with their domestic "sisters" and foster mom, groom and act like regular babies where the original Wildlings never did. These new ones are able to let go of their fear unlike my original Wildlings. 

Its not a whim, its a carefully thought out decision on my part for me and the rats, and even now I am sure there's people who think I am insane for volunteering again, because they know what I and the old Wildlings went through.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I completely agree with Lilspaz. Sometimes mistakes are made and the end result isn't beneficial for anyone, least of all the rats in question. If the rats are destined for a poor quality of life and living in fear DESPITE the efforts of someone who does everything in their power to try make them happy - the biggest gift you can give them in a peaceful passing.

What people forget is that wild (even half wild) is NOT domestic. They have a completely different set of fears and instincts that do not allow them (in most instances) to live happily in a domestic environment. If they are unable to live in the wild, and unable to live happily in a cage ... I don't see any other option available. I'm sure I would make the same (heart breaking) decision if I was in the same position.


----------

